# Anyone for fishin.



## The Rock (Aug 1, 2005)

I just died and went to heaven,- Just bought the new okuma eclipz ec-90 bait runner. I love it and its all mine. Perfect for reds, trout, macs, barra even got the balls,(5 of em), and strength to handle marlin. All stainless steel gears, Im telling you its so beatuiful I cant keep my hands off it. Nearly as nice as a dajarra adder, way nicer than a tanimi woma.
Please help me pray to the weather gods for this mongrel weather to clear up so I can unleash its mighty power amongst its quary.
Rob


----------



## NoOne (Aug 1, 2005)

Can't beat a shimano Stella though :wink: but you need big dollars for those.

Do you Fly fish Rock?


----------



## BROWNS (Aug 1, 2005)

Nothing wrong with a good Penn either,i once lost one when something huge smashed the bait and snapped the good but older style rod near the butt and down she went over 1k just for the reel but we did catch a heap that day although the rod wasn't anything special the reel was and belonged to someone else who wasn't too happy no matter how many trout we gave him  

I know a couple of friends that fly fish on the outer reef and get trout and all sorts just along the drop off but i prefer a good old hand real with finger stalls anyday as a rod unless i had a good chair and gimble would pull me over the stern if a good sized palaeigic hit the line :lol: It's been close many times :lol:


----------



## Gilleni (Aug 1, 2005)

dugadugabowbow said:


> Do you Fly fish Rock?



Didnt know you could catch rocks on a fly???

jokin, lol.


----------



## The Rock (Aug 1, 2005)

Yeah I got 5 shimanos of various sizes, and a couple of abu garcia ambassadeurs even the new 5600ws with the teflon berings, so smooth. And a overhead okuma classic for when the waters real deep and the big reds are on. Yeah I love my shimanos but ya cant bet these new okuma eclipz for value and just shear strength. Ya got to check them out.
Na dont do any flyin, but would like to. Only just getting back into fishin from when i was a kid,the last 12 months scince i moved here. Starting to get a good quiver together thou.
Rob


----------



## PilbaraPythons (Aug 1, 2005)

Just in case you good folks out there are thinking that Rob is a legend fisherman I would like to inform you that Rob once sunk his new boat in the Hinchinbrook river because he forgot to put the bungs in. Go Rob Go Rob :lol:


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2005)

*re Anyone*

Wow rob i dont need all this techno stuff where i go with the kids in georges river mate just 15 dollar state of the art chinese rods for bream.Yeh rock i love fishing and the kids there 9 and 10 havent missed out catching bream yet.


----------



## The Rock (Aug 1, 2005)

*RE: re Anyone*

Thanks for kindly pointing that out pilbara, actually I dun it twice now. 
Robs croc spotting and fishing tours, with complementary herp adventure thrown in starting on request. he he.
Oldfella,-yeah ya got love it, especally the look on the faces when they hook up. Im know expert Im a bit like the blind leading the blind, but have stumbled across a couple of insane spots, good old fasion luck. Love the reds.
Rob


----------



## junglemad (Aug 1, 2005)

*RE: re Anyone*

you haven't caught the mythical Deepwater Motor Boat club jewie have u oldfella?


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2005)

*re Anyone*

Have you seen crocs there yet rob?QLD is freaky with all the turtles popping up while your fishing and once at hervey bay i saw what was apparently a dugong.


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2005)

*re Anyone*

8) No mythycal jewfish junglemad just the few slightly undersize bream that dissappear mysteriously into the car undercover 8)


----------



## The Rock (Aug 1, 2005)

*RE: re Anyone*

Havent seen any while Ive been out in the boat but theres one about a km out of town only about 500 yards from the road in this fresh water lagoon type thingy thats at least 14 feet, the only croc Ive seen in the wild and its a monster. Oh except one night, when stuck in the george town floods with pilbara and longtom. Pilbaras edgeing longtom on to cross insanely flooded bridges and laughing himself to a stouper while longtom is passing lots of smelly matter while hes justifingly freakin. Ya had to be there.
Rob


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2005)

*re Anyone*

PMSL rock :lol: Mate have they got a sign at this laggoon it sounds dangerous :idea: it wont hurt you robert it just eats little fish :evil: make sure you leave the fart all your gtps in your will 8)


----------



## PilbaraPythons (Aug 1, 2005)

*RE: re Anyone*

Was it you or longtom that was going to swim accross the flooded river until every one stuck there reckoned you were a straight out maniac.


----------



## The Rock (Aug 1, 2005)

*RE: re Anyone*

That was YOU pilbara ya mad fool. Hell you should of seen the state of this river poeple, there were people camping there waiting for it to subside and numnuts here recons hes gonna swim from tree to tree across a rageing torent where the nigth or two before we saw the croc. I tell you.!!! It took the campers,longtom,locals, acouple of truckies and myself a couple of hours to talk him out of it. He was gonna ring his better half to drive 4-5 hours and pick him up on the other side. Fool.
Rob


----------



## westhamsc (Aug 1, 2005)

*RE: re Anyone*

well you can't beat the shimano love there reals poor me i'm waiting for the season to open up again so i can go up to big river and start fishing my fav spot again for the mean time it's fishing the bay when it's calm


----------



## fishead (Aug 2, 2005)

I loves me fishin too!
I've been making a plate alloy centre console for a couple of years now.
One of the perks of having your own fabrication business! 
5.6m, self draining deck, rod holders everywhere, big under floor fuel tank, 180 litre under floor plumbed live well plus heaps of other stuff. it's all painted up and on the trailer now - just gotta bolt on the money er I mean motor.
Ya up for a trek sometime Rockman?


----------



## hugsta (Aug 2, 2005)

Hey Rock, I've also got an okuma reel, baitcaster. I run 6kg in it on an ugly stik. Great reels eh!! Have had some fun spinning up stripeys and the like with it. Also great for bait fishing for jews and kingies etc etc.

I also have a few abus, even a small 1500 overhead I fish 1kg on. Great little reel amongst heaps of others.


----------



## hugsta (Aug 2, 2005)

Great looking boat fishead, what sort of motor you sticking on it?? They certainly are expensive, you can buy a new car for the price of some of the larger outboards.


----------



## NoOne (Aug 2, 2005)

Those are great little reals Daz, 1500c.....mines be retired from to much work in QLD  poor little thing wasn't made for GTs.


Hey Fishead, since ya just round the corner let me know when ya finish ya boat and we can go get stuck into some tuna or cobia :wink:


----------



## hugsta (Aug 2, 2005)

> Hey Fishead, since ya just round the corner let me know when ya finish ya boat and we can go get stuck into some tuna or cobia



Have seen a few nice cobia caught up your way Steve. The biggest was 15kg.

I don't use my little 1500 much, not as much as I would like to anyway.


----------



## Kingii (Aug 2, 2005)

Nice one Fishead,

Let me know if you need a nice new colour GPS Plotter, Hydrive steering or AGM batteries or just about anything else that plugs in..

Glad to help at cost price for an APS buddy...


----------



## hugsta (Aug 2, 2005)

> Nice one Fishead,
> 
> Let me know if you need a nice new colour GPS Plotter, Hydrive steering or AGM batteries or just about anything else that plugs in..
> 
> Glad to help at cost price for an APS buddy...



Comes with a small request to go fishing as well......LOL


----------



## NoOne (Aug 2, 2005)

The biggest i've seen (not in person) the head was all they got after the big biteys got it.....the head alone was 12kg :shock: was hooked on 6kg and fought for 2hrs before the sharks got it.
Theres been many a record set from Tomaree.


----------



## Kingii (Aug 2, 2005)

dugadugabowbow said:


> The biggest i've seen (not in person) the head was all they got after the big biteys got it.....the head alone was 12kg :shock: was hooked on 6kg and fought for 2hrs before the sharks got it.
> Theres been many a record set from Tomaree.



Sorry dude, missed something.

What sort of fish we talkin???


----------



## hugsta (Aug 2, 2005)

Cobia, Kingii, or black kingfish as it is otherwise known as.

Tomaree is great spot and look forward to maybe getting up there for a weekend in summer, what you reckon Steve....


----------



## Kingii (Aug 2, 2005)

WOW!! Cobia with a 12kg head :shock: :shock: 

Let me know when your going..

I'll be there!!!

Fished and dived the area for like 9 years never even heard of anything even close..but my mind is always open and i'll never dismiss a storey from the ocean..

Let me know when you boyz go, i'll be there with bells on :wink: :wink:


----------



## NoOne (Aug 2, 2005)

Sounds good Daz.....we'll just have to push some people in the water so we can get a spot........tiger sharks around there would always be up for a feed :lol: :wink: 

BTW the marina is so full of spawn run bream atm the moment it's not funny, stupid things aren't interested in anything except peoples hot chips though :twisted:


----------



## Kingii (Aug 2, 2005)

Seen 7 Tigers, 150+ Whalers,countless Hamerheads and a hell of alot of shadows..

Been buzzed by plenty of them!!! Alot with their mouth wide open(no **** on deco).

The GPS marks you get from your little maps and mags come from 75% of "MY FAMILIES" work done in the area..

And I'd still love to wet a line with you all :roll: :roll:


----------



## The Rock (Aug 2, 2005)

Yes please Fishhead, pick me pick me. Ya cant dangle a piece of gods work like that in front of me and not come thru. It must be all on,- the APS Amature Anglers Anual Adventure.
When.!!!!!!!!!!! Lets go.
Rob


----------



## BROWNS (Aug 2, 2005)

Count me in depending when i'm getting an itchy finger right now....bring on thre big reddies!!!


----------



## BROWNS (Aug 2, 2005)

Count me in depending when i'm getting an itchy finger right now....bring on the big reddies!!!


----------



## fishead (Aug 3, 2005)

he he good stuff guys. It's been a while since the last big fishin mission.
Used to go up the cape every october arrowing pigs and scrub bulls and catching stuff like barra, jacks, queenies etc. Even did a couple of six month trips. Kids and work kinda put a hole in that for the last few years.
Hey Kingii thanks for that offer mate I'll definitely be taking you up on that one. Much appreciated mate! What brand sounders do you deal in?
Hugsta a couple of my buds are mad sport fishos and tell me may is the prime time for the cobia around here. Look forward to testing that theory out! 
Am putting a 115 hp outboard on her, that's the killer, about 12k + :shock:


----------



## hugsta (Aug 3, 2005)

> It must be all on,- the APS Amature Anglers Anual Adventure.


Count me in, where's our first trip to then??


----------



## hugsta (Aug 3, 2005)

> Hugsta a couple of my buds are mad sport fishos and tell me may is the prime time for the cobia around here. Look forward to testing that theory out!



Maybe duga and I and a few others can join you. Have APS fishos day on Tomaree, kick everyother buggar of it...LOL


----------



## NoOne (Aug 4, 2005)

Shoulda done that about 2 months ago...............could see northern blues chasing up gars from the shoal bay game fishing club.

Bit quiet around Tomaree atm.....bloody nice spot to go for a walk tho........and it's only 10mins away


----------



## Magpie (Aug 4, 2005)

> Used to go up the cape every october arrowing pigs and scrub bulls and catching stuff like barra, jacks, queenies etc. Even did a couple of six month trips. Kids and work kinda put a hole in that for the last few years.



Free accomodation in Cairns if you take me up the cape with ya


----------



## The Rock (Aug 4, 2005)

What about Hinchinbrook , we've got the chanel the Islands and the reef all close as, plus I can accommodate at least a half dozen unruley bodies not far away.
The weathers just dropped to still so Im heading out 2morrow night chaseing reds.
Seriously lets get a fishin trip happin.
Rob


----------



## BROWNS (Aug 4, 2005)

Pics or it didn't happen remember :wink: 

Bring your boat down one day and i've got some top spots,my boats's out of action at the moment.


----------



## hugsta (Aug 4, 2005)

> Seriously lets get a fishin trip happin.



I am hoping to be up in Cairns in February, maybe we can organise a few ppl for a fishing trip. I'm as keen as, love me fishin I do.....


----------



## The Rock (Aug 11, 2005)

Sounds good hugsta. Keep in touch the trip is ON!!!!!. YAAAAAAAAAH.
Rob


----------



## Menagerie (Aug 11, 2005)

where are you all? We have a boat too, but are in Sydney


----------



## fishead (Aug 11, 2005)

*fishin stuff*

Hey Rock man, how many chondro hatchies will you swap me for my boat?
Now has a bimini roof with rocket launcher rod rack by the way. Yeah baby!


----------



## hugsta (Aug 11, 2005)

*RE: fishin stuff*



> Sounds good hugsta. Keep in touch the trip is ON!!!!!. YAAAAAAAAAH.
> Rob



Will do......look out fish here we come....LOL


----------



## The Rock (Aug 11, 2005)

*RE: fishin stuff*

Fishhead,- Hmmmmmm,- well a test drive must be in order in the not to distant future, another good excuse to go fishin I dear say. Yes that could well be on the cards, sounds like a good swap to me. We shall certainly see when the time comes if you are seriously keen. Hell you can just build another one any way ah. he he.
Rob


----------



## fishead (Aug 11, 2005)

Cool Rock, still have a little bit to do on her, motor and electrics and stuff but you're right I can make another one. I've always gotta have a project on the go. She should be a good reef boat, has big chunky chines down the sides, theory there is they trap your wake and use it as lift to plane more efficiently and add stability when at rest.


----------



## Basssman (Aug 17, 2005)

*freshwater fishin*

Do you like freshwater fishin Rob? here are a few photos of a trip me and me brother went on last december. All Murray Cod and the odd massive Yellowbelly, the country is just georgeous as well i think we are going back this season


----------



## Basssman (Aug 17, 2005)

here are a few more


----------



## The Rock (Aug 17, 2005)

Awsome byup, Never been fresh water fishin except in NZ for eels and caught the odd trout by mistake when I was a kid. Pretty much all salt water. Looks like hell fun but. Gonna get into some fresh water arond here and chase jungle perch and sotty grunter, I here they are lots of fun on light gear.
Rob


----------



## NoOne (Aug 17, 2005)

You want massive yellowbelly go to Windamere dam, lived there for 13yrs, you ain't seen yellas till you see the beach balls that come outta there.

My personal best yella from Windamere was 22lb on flyand 21lb on lures, have seen them over 30lb.


----------



## NoOne (Aug 17, 2005)

Heres a pic of a trout that i caught in the river below Windamere, i had to go for a dip to get it off a snag, wasn't real warm either. Was just after a nice frost that moring but i couldn't let it drown on a sunken tree :shock: chilly willy! 

I don't have any of my other fishing pics, will have to get them back soon.


----------



## Basssman (Aug 17, 2005)

hey dugadugabowbow those yellas sound good mate have you got any pics?


----------



## NoOne (Aug 17, 2005)

I don't have any here at the moment but will get them in a couple of weeks.
If ya get a chance to fish Windamere in November thats the best time, lure fishing can be tough because it's a popular spot but a live yabby will always bring them undone.


----------



## Basssman (Aug 17, 2005)

is it any good if you dont have a boat


----------



## NoOne (Aug 17, 2005)

I rarely fished from a boat, only when we were feeling lazy.

Anywhere around the dam wall is awesome, especially fishing below the intake tower and along the dam wall itself, any of the bank around the damn wall is great.

If ya see a guy called Paul or Rod tell them Steve said to F off  if ya see a guy called Tony just tell him to F off :wink: 
They are the State water guys out there,known them for years.


----------



## Magpie (Jun 4, 2006)

Hmmm, so when is the fishing trip?


----------



## krusty (Jun 4, 2006)

i just about fell over when i opend this topic as i thoght the rock was dead then i looked at the dates its an old one.....


----------



## hugsta (Jun 4, 2006)

Yes, when is the fishing trip......good question Mags.


----------



## Basssman (Jun 4, 2006)

im real keen for a fishin trip to down south or up north 

cheers Sam


----------



## TrueBlue (Jun 4, 2006)

the reds are on up here after all that rain weve had this season. went out last week end and it was the only time ive been on this boat and seen four blokes so knackered from pulling up fish that everyone is just sitting back stunned and motionless and not one line in the water.!! awsome fun.
caught the biggest trout ive ever caught too, around 15 pound.


----------



## JandC_Reptiles (Jun 4, 2006)

What about a fishing charter?
With enough interest it shouldn't cost too much at all.
Would make a great day, out chasing the bigguns off shore.


----------

